# I give up



## sossego (Mar 16, 2009)

I give up


----------



## mickey (Mar 16, 2009)

What's the point of giving up? Leaving wont change anything. :beergrin


----------



## alie (Mar 16, 2009)

whats wrong ? i just think same thing


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 16, 2009)

Are you the same?


----------



## Brandybuck (Mar 16, 2009)

I give up too! I just can't take it anymore! I'm going to take my ball and go home!


----------



## dclau (Mar 17, 2009)

Can i keep your cowboys?


----------



## jemate18 (Mar 20, 2009)

May we know the reason for giving up?

I'm a FreeBSD NuB too, but I don't give up. I read the FreeBSD handbook and read other threads to learn more about FreeBSD. If I only have the money, I'll buy all the issues of BSD magazine and The Best of FreeBSD Basics by Dru Lavigne... Unfortunately, I can't afford to do that, but one great thing is the HANDBOOK is free......

Thanks to the FreeBSD Handbook team


----------



## fonz (Mar 20, 2009)

sossego said:
			
		

> I give up



Me too. Complex-valued higher-order non-linear differential equations are just not for me. Kudos to the mathematicians who can work with that shit but I'll pass, thank you.

Alphons (ya gotta know ya limitations, eh)


----------



## Brandybuck (Mar 20, 2009)

fonz said:
			
		

> Me too. Complex-valued higher-order non-linear differential equations are just not for me.



As a literature major, I fully agree! Thank God for software, as it's the only way I ever got to be an "engineer".


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 20, 2009)

*Wears the hat!  Wears the hat!*



			
				Brandybuck said:
			
		

> it's the only way I ever got to be an "engineer".


I always forget: is that the guy who shovels the coal or the one who toots the horn?


----------



## Brandybuck (Mar 22, 2009)

Not only do I toot the horn, I get to wear overalls and cap!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 22, 2009)

Giving up on this thread ..


----------

